# New member organic, with 2yrs experience 4 hives



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome, Rachel
From a wetsern Washington native transplanted ot upstate New York


----------



## Deezil (Jul 1, 2013)

Welcome Rachael, 

I'm just "up a hill" from you, in Federal Way. 
Glad to see another local joining up


----------



## Medicine Moon (May 6, 2013)

Thanks you all for the sweet and warm welcome. I've also lived on the East Coast and glad that I'm transplanted here now. Also, good to find somebody up the road that's also into beekeeping  I've already enjoyed reading so many posts and learned quite a bit. I'm really happy to find this forum. Looking forward to being involved member.
Many Thanks,
Rachael


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome Rachael! 

Is your neighbor going to keep raising bees?


----------



## Medicine Moon (May 6, 2013)

Oh, yes. He won't give him up. He is taking immunization shots and this is the second year and he's been stung a few times but it's working. He says he could get stung in the middle of the city so he's living his life and doing what he enjoys.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

That's great. Glad to hear the shots work.


----------



## Medicine Moon (May 6, 2013)

I am a new member so this post is new to me about feeding bees organic sugar. I overwintered a hive using only organic sugar last year and fed them organic sugar all through this year. They are very healthy, do not have mites, and I do not have any reason that I can see so far To think that they won't overwinter again. I understand that it's harder for the bees to digest this but the sugar on the shelves is mostly genetically modified organisms GMO's and I would rather the bees dealt with digesting organic sugar then genetically modified sugar Then have to deal with the digestive upsets from the pesticides and herbicides and genetically modified organisms in highly processed sugar. Being a new beekeeper, I welcome any additional information from anyone who is using organic sugar. I just can't bring myself to eat the sugar off the grocery store shelves let alone my bees. I have heard of using whey from cheese or yogurt making process to help with enzymes for the bees but will not try this unless I hear of a conclusive success story. Thank you for any suggestions you may have relating to this topic.
Rachael


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Medicine Moon (May 6, 2013)

Thank you MRQB. I'm really happy to have found such a receptive forum to talk about our wonderful honeybees with together


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Rachel, the best sugar to feed your bees is... none.

There are times when it may be unavoidable.
Establishing a package or other need to promote rapid comb drawing are some of those times.

But if you leave them enough honey when you harvest, you'll avoid most sugar feeding.


----------



## Medicine Moon (May 6, 2013)

Beregando Thank you for this reply. I know you're right. Three of my hives are new hives one was a package one a split and one came with the frames already and the queen loose. There was a dearth here in the Northwest and everyone had to feed sugar. It didn't rain for months. Once my colonies are established and have honey then I intend to leave it there for them but in the meantime everybody in this area had to feed sugar water to keep them from starving. Maybe I didn't have to do this but I didn't want to chance losing the bees. Thank you for your reply. Rachael


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The issue with organic sugar is that it has more solids in it than ordinary granulated sugar. The bees generally can dispose of solids by pooping. However, in the winter there are generally periods of days or weeks when it is too cold for bees to fly. Since bees don't poop in the hive, dysentery can result.

A link with more details:
http://www.honeybeesuite.com/is-organic-sugar-better-for-bees/

If you personally don't want to eat granulated sugar because of potential GMO concerns, then just use organic sugar for yourself and get granulated sugar for the bees. If you read towards the bottom of the link above, that is exactly what _Rusty_, the owner of that site, does personally.

It may be that Tacoma has mild enough winters -some years- that you can get away with feeding less than optimum _organic sugar _to your bees, but why risk it?


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

Unless your bees will live in a bubble, just feed them regular sugar when they need it. Since they will travel 2 to 3 miles to forage, you can't claim to have organic honey. I have no issue with not introducing anything that concerns you into the hives, but don't waste money, and potentially harm the bees by feeding them something that's not good for them.


----------



## Medicine Moon (May 6, 2013)

Thank you guys for this information. The only thing that doesn't make sense is in the link she says not to use evaporated cane sugar which is called Sucanet. I'm using refined cane sugar from Costco that is slightly brown color Which probably does have more ash. I appreciate the comments and hopefully won't have to deal with sugar in the future after the hives are fully established and have enough honey to take care of themselves. I'm more interested in them having honey then in my having honey. We are trying to repopulate our rural area with Honey bees. Not that we don't want honey. My goodness honey is wonderful medicine and food!!!
Rachael


----------



## Medicine Moon (May 6, 2013)

Sorry guys I don't know what happened to my post. It just got all discombobulated. Anyway, I brought one high through last winter with organic sugar and started three hives this spring. Thankfully I'm getting this good information before winter so hopefully they won't get dysentery. Thank you for your thoughtful and kind responses. I really appreciate it.
Rachael


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You can edit your discombobulated post. Look for the "Edit Post" button towards the bottom of your posts.

FYI, the "Edit Post" button does go away approximately 24 hours after the initial post.


----------



## Medicine Moon (May 6, 2013)

Thank you Radar. Somehow this one posted itself probably with my help, unknowingly
Will be sure to access edit when and if this happens again. I will try to edit now.
Rachael


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Rachael!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, Always good to have another beekeeper in the Northwest..


----------



## Medicine Moon (May 6, 2013)

Thank you for the warm welcome BG honey
I am keeping bees on the Olympic Peninsula day Bob bay. It is good to meet another beekeeper from the Northwest here also!
Rachael


----------



## Rusty67 (Mar 9, 2010)

Medicine Moon said:


> The only thing that doesn't make sense is in the link she says not to use evaporated cane sugar which is called Sucanet. I'm using refined cane sugar from Costco that is slightly brown color.


1. I didn't say anything about Sucanet; I've never heard of it. I did said not to use evaporated cane juice.
2. The organic sugar carried by Costco (at least here in Washington) is by Wholesome Sweeteners and comes in a green and yellow plastic bag. It is evaporated cane juice . . . says so right on the front of the bag. It also says so under "ingredients."
3. I'm not 100% certain on this point, but I believe that to be organic, it cannot be refined. The refining process includes bleaching, which would make it *not* organic. On the Costco bag (the back this time) it says "One cup organic sugar = one cup refined sugar." Which would indicate the manufacturer, at least, doesn't consider refined sugar to be organic or vice versa.
4. The simplest thing for you to do would be to go read everything on the bag. I certainly did . . . and I just did again.


----------



## Medicine Moon (May 6, 2013)

Succanet is a darker version of dehydrated cane sugar. I am reading the Costco bag as I write this and if it is refined it is done so organically. 1cup equals one cup of refined as a comparison of how much to use for recipies. My bees are beautiful and going to have lots of stores for the winter. I sure wish there was scientific data on the use of organic sugar. My neighbor lost all his hives last year and had mites and Deseases while using cheap white beet round up ready sugar. No treatments or illnesses at all this year. I couldn't eat GMO sugar so am glad the bees like it this way. Thanks again for taking the time to reply. I will let you all know how they overwinter 
Rachael


----------



## Heather18428 (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Medicine Moon (May 6, 2013)

Thank you Heather  glad to be here.
Rachael


----------

